# cat losing hair near tail??



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Porky is a striped cat with lots of fine, soft fur. She is losing hair on either side of her tail. I noticed it a few days ago, and notice that it is getting worse quickly. She doesn't seem to be trying to paw or chew there, though it is in the area she can't reach. She is an in&out cat, but more in, as is our other cat. They are eating the same dry food as before. No other symptoms that I can see. He doesn't seem to have something similar. She is a stray, maybe 8 or 9 years, apparently spayed, has been with us about 1.5 years. This didn't happen last fall. Any idas what this is? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ringworm? Call your vet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Fleas come to mind first. That's the area where it shows up a lot of the time. She could be having a reaction to flea bites and more sensitive than your other cat. Have you been using a flea preventative?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would guess an allergy. The most common culprit in that area of the body is fleas (don't rule out fleas just because your other cat isn't losing hair-he just might not be allergic). It could also be some other type of allergy.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

flea allergy---very common in cats, thats where it shows up. My Freya cat has that issue infact.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Definitely flea allergy. I noticed the same spots in the same area that you speak of on my cat. Further inspection and I found flea dirt. Frontline Plus took care of the problem quickly and his fur grew back in a couple of weeks. He looks entirely normal now.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I had stopped the topical flea stuff, but it is easy enough to apply some now, and see what happens. Before I pay a vet bill. Shouldn't I be able to see flea dirt or fleas? I have one of those little combs, and don't seem to be getting any evidence. She does scratch herself a lot more than the other cat, and now that I think of it, she had a few bumps under her collar a week or two ago. There are three cats wandering around outside with the colder weather. One is collared, though I don't know whose, the others likely strays needing more food than can be found up the hill at the sheep farm. Sue


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Use Less said:


> Shouldn't I be able to see flea dirt or fleas? I have one of those little combs, and don't seem to be getting any evidence. She does scratch herself a lot more than the other cat, and now that I think of it, she had a few bumps under her collar a week or two ago.


If it's an allergy, then all it takes is one bite to get her scratching. We had this problem with one of our cats and the vet diagnosed flea allergy. Now we treat both cats with Advantage during flea season.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, all. I used some Hartz brand flea & tick stuff on both, and kept them in yesterday. My sense is Porky is already scratching less, and now I think she was also acting nervous and is less so. If she continues to scratch or the hair doesn't start to grow back in in a week or two, then off the the vet. Sue


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My cat had a big patch go bald just before her tail about a year ago. I couldn't figure it out, but thought allergy. I had changed her cat litter. So after thinking a bit, I gave her a bath in the edge of the walk in shower with mild shampoo, dried her off good and went back to the old type of cheap litter. She grew her hair back and no signs of it now. 

the newer litter had the smell crystals and more lumping type for scooping. Right now I use the cheap clay stuff.

Angie


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Hartz doesnt work. Wash it off and apply frontline.

I work at a vet and cat even count how many times cats have come in seizuring and dying from hartz and sargeants stuff. Funny thing is even when the cats are dead from it there are hundreds of fleas living on it happily.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh,dear, it is three days, so I doubt I can wash much of that off, though I'll try. I recall hearing somewhere about problems with OTC flea meds, now you bring it up. They both are acting OK. I'm keeping them in to keep an eye on them. I am reluctant to add Frontline for at least a few days. It is still an insecticide. The worst is she'll keep scratching, which isn't nice, but... Sue


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

If you wash it off today you are still helping. It will get residual permethrins off, and will get alot of the flea dirt and fleas off. You should wait at least a day for her oils to come back before using frontline. It is safe to apply it the next day per poison control. Can you tell I have talked to them a few times about this LOL?
She will still itch for quite a while. It takes a while for the histamines to go away. childrens liquid Benedryl might help but I dont know the dose.


----------

